# 00 Coleman Fairview for 94 Jayco 1006 plus $4000.0



## REMINGTON_NUT (Jul 13, 2003)

My wife and two children just returned home from four days of camping (a great time was had by all), but as we were packing up a gentleman stopped and asked if we would ever consider "upgrading" as he called it. I said yes and asked what he was referring to and he pointed to a 2000 Coleman Fairview and said, "how about this?"
I asked what he was really asking and he said, "Would you be willing to swap your pop-up for this one plus $4000.00?" He said that he is going to put it on the lot within the next three days...any replies would be more than appreciated.
I have a 1994 Jayco 1006 (Complete with screen room, neither the sink, the stove, or the furnace have ever been started, it is in great condition, no leaks nor tears in the canopy etc.)

First, does this sound like a fair deal to any of you? 

Also, do any of you have any feedback on the 2000 Coleman Fairview?

Many thanks
Bruce
bruce@infoblvd.net 

 :question:


----------



## Jay Raymer (Jul 15, 2003)

00 Coleman Fairview for 94 Jayco 1006 plus $4000.0

Hi Bruce,
He's offering you $4000 and a Fairview worth about $4000-$5000 for a Jayco 1006 that's worth around $2000?
Some thing sounds shady to me about that deal, my friend.


----------

